
Randomly each month, get a reminder to do something nice for your loved one - AliAdams
http://alittleextralove.com/
======
AliAdams
... it was either that title or something more catchy like "Valentine's Day is
broken" ... or "The 1 secret that corporations don't want you to know about
love".

I already regret my decision.

